# New Weatherstrip around doors and trunk too Thick, can't close, 67 GTO



## mariner67 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi, I'm working on a frame off restoration of a 67 GTO hardtop. It's about 75% complete and I'm installing the door, roof rail and trunk weatherstrip. I'm having a lot of problems where the new rubber/foam is too thick and it binds between the two surfaces. It's so tight it's tough to close the doors and trunk lid. These are Soffseal products which seem to be decent quality. Has anyone else experienced this? Any tricks or suggestions? 

John
Swedesboro, N.J


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

maybe some pics will give the guys a better idea.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I know my `65 never had the door/window strips and when I finally did put them all in in `07, the doors were hard to close, like the air pressure was holding it back. If I leave a vent window or window open it closes normally. My trunk closes normally too.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I have not experianced this ...yet. It is not uncommon. Close the doors and park the car in the sun. Then roll up the windows...see if the foam "takes a set". As far as the trunk guys have said to re-apply it and stretch it so it gets a little thinner, then cut the excess off.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

pics will help- is the trunk seal in properly?? did you re-seat the roof weatherstrip molding??
I did and the material I used under the weatherstrip molding was too thick causing the window to pull the weatherstrip out when shutting the door- also the aftermarket screws used to hold the molding in place are to thick- you need to reuse the originals or grind the heads down on the new ones. also the doors will be much harder to close with brand new rubber in them- you need a good swing to get them to shut


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Just went through this with a '67. The weatherstrip was literally TWICE the size of the original. From AMES. Had some NOS stuff to compare with as well. Sent it back, and got the "not as good" stuff (this is from AMES) without the skin on it. This cleaper stuff is an exact copy of the original and fits fine. The problem is, the expensive stuff is made wrong. It's twice the height it needs to be, and panels will not fit right. Send it back and demand the RIGHT stuff. No need to go through this nonsense......restoring a car is hard enough (and expensive enough!!) I was joking with my buddy (who's car it was) that the trunk looked like a funnel when it was open with that tall, bell-bottom looking weatherstrip on it. The thing was over an inch tall!!!


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Metro supersoft gold , used there kits recently in a 66 chevelle and a 64 gto , worked out very good , not real dense and hard like softseal .


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Good to know! I'm gonna need every inch of seal for my 67......one of these days!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I used the supersoft on my 70. The doors were real hard to close at first, now a month later, the doors close fine, but you have to really close them, nice stuff. I got it through The Parts Place.


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

I always shut the door on the first latch and let the foam compress.After a day or two,the doors and trunk will close.....JB.


----------



## jhnharvy773 (Jul 8, 2011)

mariner67 said:


> Hi, I'm working on a frame off restoration of a 67 GTO hardtop. It's about 75% complete and I'm installing the door, roof rail and trunk weatherstrip. I'm having a lot of problems where the new precision parts rubber/foam is too thick and it binds between the two surfaces. It's so tight it's tough to close the doors and trunk lid. These are Soffseal products which seem to be decent quality. Has anyone else experienced this? Any tricks or suggestions?
> 
> John
> Swedesboro, N.J


i removed strip to see if it got wet when i washed car - nothing got wet - i think i am going to put a few pieces of it on though to support the hood from being flimsy


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Why not just get the _right_ weatherstrip and install it? It keeps fumes, noise, and dust and water out of the car when driving, and keeps the car tight and quiet. Plus, you'll be able to talk to your passengers (and hear them, too!) going down the road.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree:agree


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

How is it possible to not have to adjust the doors with new weatherstrips? If the doors had closed fine with the old ones, then it should not close with the new ones, other wise you would have left the old ones in. That is the whole point to changing them.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

pontiac said:


> How is it possible to not have to adjust the doors with new weatherstrips? If the doors had closed fine with the old ones, then it should not close with the new ones, other wise you would have left the old ones in. That is the whole point to changing them.


If the doors have never been adjusted and you install new gaskets, then the doors should close fine, correct? The new gaskets are real big and designed to fit the application. You don't adjust door gaps based on gaskets, you do that on body alignment and fit, and the gaskets just need to fit. Hopefully they will compress with time, good luck.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

jetstang said:


> If the doors have never been adjusted and you install new gaskets, then the doors should close fine, correct? The new gaskets are real big and designed to fit the application. You don't adjust door gaps based on gaskets, you do that on body alignment and fit, and the gaskets just need to fit. Hopefully they will compress with time, good luck.


:agree


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

pontiac said:


> How is it possible to not have to adjust the doors with new weatherstrips? If the doors had closed fine with the old ones, then it should not close with the new ones, other wise you would have left the old ones in. That is the whole point to changing them.


put down the pipe dude.:willy:


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

This is an old thread from 10-16-2010, well the to thick part of the post anyway. It has been a year so maybe his weather strip is broke in now and isn't to thick.:seeya:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I have to say that I've always agreed with pontiac..... except this time. Weatherstrip seals have no bearing on actual door fit. Door fit is determined (at least on MY cars) by the door hinges, body panel alignment, and striker location/adjustment. I have the original door weatherstripping in both my GTO's, but it's getting pretty hard with age. Gonna change out the window weatherstripping in the '65 hardtop because it's ROCK hard. Of course, if you have door seals as thick as an army blanket, (wrong parts) of course your doors won't fit.....they won't close right with your foot in them, either.


----------



## Joe C2 C5 (Apr 13, 2011)

Two months ago I replaced the original weatherstrips on my '66 with a kit from Ames that had all the parts I needed. My car spent its entire life in the desert area of California and the original rubber was really dry and hard. The replacements fit perfectly on the door, the roof rails and the trunk. The doors close nice with only a slight amount of additional effort required and I did not have to make any mechanical adjustments. There are a number of suppliers out there making this stuff and the key is to get the good stuff. I can't remember the name who made mine but I do remember they said it was made here in the USA for what it is worth.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I've always heard that www.steelerubber.com - Automotive rubber parts and weatherstripping for restoration cars, trucks and street rods. makes good stuff. No firsthand experience with them. I need to replace mine too....


----------



## foreevergoat (Oct 24, 2011)

I did a frame off on my 65 Goat conv.. After installing the Soft Seal weather strip the doors will not close. They will latch but will not close completely. They stand out a 1/4" from quarter panel. What gives?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

They are the wrong seals. When compared to original seals, these seals are about twice the thickness they should be. They will not "seat in". You'll need to get the right seals......


----------



## old66tiger (Nov 2, 2011)

I bought an entire kit from Ames. Starting to worry now.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I got a complete kit from OPGI, if I remember correctly, for my 69. Everything fits just like it's 'sposed to.

Bear


----------

